# The super hot vintage ladies 2WW thread!



## keekeesaurus

And that's not hot as in menopausal, thats *licks finger, puts it to right buttcheek and tsssssss!* HOT HOT HOT. 

This is our very own 2WW thread as the 2WW forum is WHACK. And crazy-lady-making. So...*crazy symptom spotting allowed for all those closet SSers who are crazy and have a death wish but really, maybe we should be talking about anything other than SS and TTC and sperms and eggs and sh1t?

I'm 3DPO, impatient and I _could_ attribute any of my current feelings and physical 'symptoms' to early pg but I'm not going to. And I'm not going to Google any such symptoms either. Instead I'm going to continue browsing the forums (staying away from any SS related tomfoolery), watch crap TV and cuddle my furbabies.

So, come and join me in the 2WW! Anybody?

*ETA - NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING LADIES! SAY NO TO SYMPTOM SPOTTING HERE!


----------



## Natsby

I´m in, one DPO according to my ticker and 2 if you ask me. But I´m off to UK tomorrow so the first week of tww is dealt with. yay. But I´ll check in here when I have access to the internet. I have been feeling sick for two days, which is good as it can´t possibly be a symptom and if it carries on it won´t get my hopes up, the worse is a bit of a tummy bug which appears about 7 DPO and convinces you your in with a chance!!
So I don´t ss but I wanted to be in with the HOT ladies!:holly:
Lets hope it passes quickly for everyone with a good few happy endings, (of the story type not the massage type!)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> I´m in, one DPO according to my ticker and 2 if you ask me. But I´m off to UK tomorrow so the first week of tww is dealt with. yay. But I´ll check in here when I have access to the internet. I have been feeling sick for two days, which is good as it can´t possibly be a symptom and if it carries on it won´t get my hopes up, the worse is a bit of a tummy bug which appears about 7 DPO and convinces you your in with a chance!!
> So I don´t ss but I wanted to be in with the HOT ladies!:holly:
> Lets hope it passes quickly for everyone with a good few happy endings, (of the story type not the massage type!)

Hey Natsby! :hi:
You're in with the HOT ladies :winkwink:. Er, just me and you so far, lol. 

I've just made beef and black pepper sausages with caramelised red onion gravy to go in the slow cooker. Nom nom. Got a friend of ours coming for tea/dinner and might just do some lovely garlicky mustard mash to go with. Cooking = good 2WW therapy. And it keeps me away from the takeaways. 
The best thing about slow cookers is the lovely cooking smells wafting round the house. Yummy.
Might take the dog out in a bit and then some food shopping and then OH and I will settle down to watch Antiques Road Trip, 'cos, you know, we're old farts.
Then friend for tea/dinner then bed. So that's me sorted!


----------



## readyformore

Great idea. I avoid the 2ww thread like the plague. Those chicks are crazy! 

I'm 11 or 12 dpo and 13dpiui right now. My lp lately is 12 days, so I'm expecting AF in the next couple of days (maybe I should sign up on the panty checker thread, lol).

I'm on progesterone right now and I think it's making a positive difference in my physical pms symptoms. Usually I have cramps and breast tenderness from ov til AF, and this month, it's nonexistent, so I'm thinking it's from the progesterone. I'm kind of happy about it, b/c those symptoms are annoying as heck!

I try not to pregnancy symptom spot, but I do a lot of pms spotting, lol. I have my lovely pms hot flashes today and yesterday (so, maybe I do fit in with the 'hot ladies' lol).
For me, pregnancy ss is pointless anyway. I have managed to convince myself each month that I am pregnant. Usually it's 24-36 hours prior to AF arrival. Must be pms kicking into high gear that makes me think that way. Dang witch.


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm 3 DPO and impatient as hell, too. So I'm cruising tastespotting.com, working on book two of my contract, and trying to figure out if my nipples are _really_ sore, or if they're just sore because I keep poking at them to see if they're sore. But that's as far as I'm willing to go with SS. 

My boyfriend _does_ keep looking at me funny, like he's waiting for my head to spin around and shoot green pea soup.


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> Great idea. I avoid the 2ww thread like the plague. Those chicks are crazy!

That place is made of crazy, for sure. 

_"My fingernail broke - am I pregnant?"
"I farted - am I pregnant?"
"OMG, I sat on an unprotected toilet seat and now my coochie itches - am I pregnant?"_


----------



## Indigo77

As long as there is no SS, https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/crazy.gif count me in...


----------



## keekeesaurus

readyformore said:


> Great idea. I avoid the 2ww thread like the plague. Those chicks are crazy!
> 
> I'm 11 or 12 dpo and 13dpiui right now. My lp lately is 12 days, so I'm expecting AF in the next couple of days (maybe I should sign up on the panty checker thread, lol).
> 
> I'm on progesterone right now and I think it's making a positive difference in my physical pms symptoms. Usually I have cramps and breast tenderness from ov til AF, and this month, it's nonexistent, so I'm thinking it's from the progesterone. I'm kind of happy about it, b/c those symptoms are annoying as heck!
> 
> I try not to pregnancy symptom spot, but I do a lot of pms spotting, lol. I have my lovely pms hot flashes today and yesterday (so, maybe I do fit in with the 'hot ladies' lol).
> For me, pregnancy ss is pointless anyway. I have managed to convince myself each month that I am pregnant. Usually it's 24-36 hours prior to AF arrival. Must be pms kicking into high gear that makes me think that way. Dang witch.

Oh I PMS spot too! Luckily I don't get a lot of physical symptoms, apart from feeling really bloated and feeling like everything's about to fall out of my fanjita :blush:. I know when the :witch: is en route because I feel irrationally homicidal. My OH says if he'd known that before we got married (I didn't have witchy visits then) he'd have changed his mind. Cheeky get. I am a bitch on wheels at _that_ time of the month though.

That's great that the prog is helping the symptoms. If men had PMS they would just die.
:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> I'm 3 DPO and impatient as hell, too. So I'm cruising tastespotting.com, working on book two of my contract, and trying to figure out if my nipples are _really_ sore, or if they're just sore because I keep poking at them to see if they're sore. But that's as far as I'm willing to go with SS.
> 
> My boyfriend _does_ keep looking at me funny, like he's waiting for my head to spin around and shoot green pea soup.




SuperAwesome said:


> That place is made of crazy, for sure.
> 
> _"My fingernail broke - am I pregnant?"
> "I farted - am I pregnant?"
> "OMG, I sat on an unprotected toilet seat and now my coochie itches - am I pregnant?"_

:rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> As long as there is no SS, https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/crazy.gif count me in...

Yay! I promise *hand on heart* you won't have to go :ninja: on my ass indigo!


----------



## Natsby

Bangers and mash, ohhhh so lovely. Thank God I´m off to the UK I might stand a chance of getting some.
I AF ss too, I get a really painful neck which gives me headaches. I only ever met one other person who gets that as a symptom of AF, any of you get it? 
I used to SS, but then when I was pregnant I didn´t get any symptoms, so I though what is the point?
We were supposed ot be going out to eat but I´m in a mood with OH so I don´t want to now. He has 100 things he should be doing but everytime i go out he just goes to sleep and says he will do them later. I know i will end up helping him because he left it all till the last minute. I do my stuff, half of his and then help with the rest. God bless equality!


----------



## Natsby

Oh and right now I´m dying my hair with that new moose, I like it so far but we will see if my head goes green and falls off after 30 mins.


----------



## Indigo77

What color?


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Oh and right now I´m dying my hair with that new moose, I like it so far but we will see if my head goes green and falls off after 30 mins.

I really like the ease of the mousse color, but I found that it really dried my hair out. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

If your hair is really long, do you need to use 2 boxes?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> If your hair is really long, do you need to use 2 boxes?

If you mean me...not with the mousse. If I use a regualr cream baed color, then yes...

If you have a Sally Beauty Supply near you, buy the Loreal semi-permanent developer...it comes in a multi-use bottle and the color comes separately.

It's much cheaper than anything at Target and will last for about a year. I just mix what I need. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi this sounds fab, I am currently CD24 and no idea how many days past O I am as I have not been monitoring. Just about to start IVF so heading into the worst 2ww so far I bet, so could do with lots of laughs.




keekeesaurus said:


> I've just made beef and black pepper sausages with caramelised red onion gravy to go in the slow cooker. Nom nom. Got a friend of ours coming for tea/dinner and might just do some lovely garlicky mustard mash to go with. Cooking = good 2WW therapy. And it keeps me away from the takeaways.
> The best thing about slow cookers is the lovely cooking smells wafting round the house. Yummy.
> Might take the dog out in a bit and then some food shopping and then OH and I will settle down to watch Antiques Road Trip, 'cos, you know, we're old farts.
> Then friend for tea/dinner then bed. So that's me sorted!


hmmmm lovely....I have a slow cooker but rarely use it as the recipe book I have is rubbish, can you adapt any recipe for it???

Oh now I want my dinner :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> If your hair is really long, do you need to use 2 boxes?
> 
> If you mean me...not with the mousse. If I use a regualr cream baed color, then yes...
> 
> If you have a Sally Beauty Supply near you, buy the Loreal semi-permanent developer...it comes in a multi-use bottle and the color comes separately.
> 
> It's much cheaper than anything at Target and will last for about a year. I just mix what I need. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am afraid of doing it....I have never done it before...:wacko:

Have you ever used Loreal Paris Superior Preference?

Decadent Chocolate Collection?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have tried them all, lol.:haha:

My complaint with the mousse and most at-home color is that the formula is permanent; meaning instead of gradually fading, you get roots. 

Loreal has a semi, which is nice...but I like Natural Instincts by Clairol the best.

You might want to consider having it professionally done the first time and then just touching it up yourself at home...which is pretty much what I do. 

Word of warning, if you do this at home, be willing to sacrifice a towel or two...the stains will not come out. The directions will also tell you not to shampoo your hair afterwards; I find I have to bc there is too much residue otherwise.


----------



## Jodes2011

I would like to join you super hot ladies i'm currently 1dpo i think? x


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Oh and right now I´m dying my hair with that new moose, I like it so far but we will see if my head goes green and falls off after 30 mins.
> 
> I really like the ease of the mousse color, but I found that it really dried my hair out. :nope:Click to expand...

I agree, I had to condition it twice and it still doesn´t feel good. 
It is natural dark brown and no I shouldn´t think you need two boxes they give you quite a lot, a lot of conditioner too, but then you´ll need it!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I have tried them all, lol.:haha:
> 
> My complaint with the mousse and most at-home color is that the formula is permanent; meaning instead of gradually fading, you get roots.
> 
> Loreal has a semi, which is nice...but I like Natural Instincts by Clairol the best.
> 
> You might want to consider having it professionally done the first time and then just touching it up yourself at home...which is pretty much what I do.
> 
> Word of warning, if you do this at home, be willing to sacrifice a towel or two...the stains will not come out. The directions will also tell you not to shampoo your hair afterwards; I find I have to bc there is too much residue otherwise.


Damn! I think I have permanent, not semi!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...you can use it, but you'll have roots to touch-up.


----------



## Natsby

Semi doesn´t touch my grey hairs, I have to use permanent every time. either way I get roots, no way to avoid it with hair this dark and grey soooo grey.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Semi doesn´t touch my grey hairs, I have to use permanent every time. either way I get roots, no way to avoid it with hair this dark and grey soooo grey.

I have one patch of grey on the right side of my head that I cover every 3 weeks...I found that the trick to semi is to hold a hair dryer on it for about 10 minutes to heat it up and then cover your hair in plastic wrap, lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

GreenFingers said:


> hmmmm lovely....I have a slow cooker but rarely use it as the recipe book I have is rubbish, can you adapt any recipe for it???
> 
> Oh now I want my dinner :growlmad:

Easiest slow cooker recipe EVER:

A couple of pounds of skinless chicken thighs.
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup honey
3 or so garlic cloves, crushed or chopped. 

Whisk the wet stuff, toss it in the slow cooker with the chicken and garlic. Cook for 3-4 hours on low (I generally leave it longer, because that's just how I roll).

The nice thing is you can use this with any kind of chicken or pork.


----------



## readyformore

SuperAwesome said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm lovely....I have a slow cooker but rarely use it as the recipe book I have is rubbish, can you adapt any recipe for it???
> 
> Oh now I want my dinner :growlmad:
> 
> Easiest slow cooker recipe EVER:
> 
> A couple of pounds of skinless chicken thighs.
> 1/2 cup ketchup
> 1/2 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup honey
> 3 or so garlic cloves, crushed or chopped.
> 
> Whisk the wet stuff, toss it in the slow cooker with the chicken and garlic. Cook for 3-4 hours on low (I generally leave it longer, because that's just how I roll).
> 
> The nice thing is you can use this with any kind of chicken or pork.Click to expand...

Sounds super yummy!

Mines even easier:

BBQ pulled pork sandwiches

couple pounds of pork tenderloin
1 bottle of BBQ sauce (I like Sweet Baby Rays)

put pork in crockpot
pour sauce on top and cover
cook on low for about 6-8 hours
shred when cooked

So good!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Oh YUM! I have to try that!

I'm a cooking fiend. I'd be happy spending most of my time in the kitchen.


----------



## Indigo77

We should have a slow cooker recipe thread!

I am so sick of everything I make!


----------



## readyformore

I tried this new crockpot rice recipe last week.

It sounded like an awesome side dish. It was sweet, and so I thought my kids might like it.

It was wildrice, with dried cranberries, dried apricots, raisins, and almonds. 
The liquid was chicken broth and a little bit of orange juice.

OH MY GOD!!!! It looked like gooey mush and tasted horrible. *yack*


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> We should have a slow cooker recipe thread!
> 
> I am so sick of everything I make!

N can be at your house in 12 hours with a late dinner! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm getting hungry....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We should have a slow cooker recipe thread!
> 
> I am so sick of everything I make!
> 
> N can be at your house in 12 hours with a late dinner! :haha:Click to expand...

Ummm...https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/scared-1.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I'm getting hungry....

I ate leftover lentil loaf for lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Any good?


----------



## Indigo77

We're having falafel pitas with tsatsiki (cucumber-garlic-yogurt sauce) and Greek salad tonight...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Any good?

Very good, but it's a long process to make; when I do it, I double it and freeze one.

I think I'm doing lentil and pumpkin stew over the weekend.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> We're having falafel pitas with tsatsiki (cucumber-garlic-yogurt sauce) and Greek salad tonight...

This sounds very good! Do you fry your falafel?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes.


----------



## Indigo77

Do you make your lentil loaf with rice, or just lentils?


----------



## Tnkzmom

Natsby said:


> Bangers and mash, ohhhh so lovely. Thank God I´m off to the UK I might stand a chance of getting some.
> I AF ss too, I get a really painful neck which gives me headaches. I only ever met one other person who gets that as a symptom of AF, any of you get it?
> I used to SS, but then when I was pregnant I didn´t get any symptoms, so I though what is the point?
> We were supposed ot be going out to eat but I´m in a mood with OH so I don´t want to now. He has 100 things he should be doing but everytime i go out he just goes to sleep and says he will do them later. I know i will end up helping him because he left it all till the last minute. I do my stuff, half of his and then help with the rest. God bless equality!

I get a stiff neck and headaches...sometimes i feel like i'm catching the flu. It sucks. But also feel that if i get a BFP too LOL weird stuff, but no stiff neck...Grrrr our bodies. :growlmad: :hugs::hugs: Lots of hugs


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Do you make your lentil loaf with rice, or just lentils?

Lentils, short grain brown rice, and smoked gouda....it's a version of this recipe; I play with the veggies, cheese, and seasoning. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...-meatloaf-with-checca-sauce-recipe/index.html


----------



## Indigo77

Ooooh.....that's hardcore....I rarely bother with anything that takes more than 30 minutes to make...:haha:

I hate my kitchen!


----------



## dachsundmom

Try this...

1lb of lentils
6 cups of veggie stock
one chopped onion
4 minced garlic cloves
1 T thyme
1 butternut squash, cut into cubes
salt and pepper to taste

Throw it all in your slow cooker for 6 hours on low...I serve it with shaved parmesan on top and bread.


----------



## polaris

You are all making me hungry! Maybe it's a symptom? Just kidding! 

I think this is the TWW thread for me. I am not a fan of symptom spotting as I generally have all of them and don't end up pregnant. And the month I actually was pregnant on my son I didn't have a whiff of a symptom until 14 dpo minimum. 

I am 36 and TTC number 2. We've been trying for about six months so far but I was still breastfeeding so my cycle has been a bit out of whack, although I am hoping it might be getting back to normal now. I'm currently 9 dpo but not planning on testing until maybe 16 dpo. I have a bit of a POAS phobia.


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Polaris! 

Brooke...That one I will try! :thumbup:

I hadn't realized you are a hardcore cook!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Polaris!
> 
> Brooke...That one I will try! :thumbup:
> 
> I hadn't realized you are a hardcore cook!

I can cook the foods I like to eat...it's like anything else with me, if I don't have an interest in it, I do a half-assed job, lol.


----------



## readyformore

polaris said:


> I have a bit of a POAS phobia.

I'm there with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Polaris!
> 
> Brooke...That one I will try! :thumbup:
> 
> I hadn't realized you are a hardcore cook!
> 
> I can cook the foods I like to eat...it's like anything else with me, if I don't have an interest in it, I do a half-assed job, lol.Click to expand...


Well, you're half an ass better than me....:rofl:
If I don't have an interest, I don't even bother....


----------



## Natsby

Hello Polaris!


----------



## GreenFingers

SuperAwesome said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm lovely....I have a slow cooker but rarely use it as the recipe book I have is rubbish, can you adapt any recipe for it???
> 
> Oh now I want my dinner :growlmad:
> 
> Easiest slow cooker recipe EVER:
> 
> A couple of pounds of skinless chicken thighs.
> 1/2 cup ketchup
> 1/2 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup honey
> 3 or so garlic cloves, crushed or chopped.
> 
> Whisk the wet stuff, toss it in the slow cooker with the chicken and garlic. Cook for 3-4 hours on low (I generally leave it longer, because that's just how I roll).
> 
> The nice thing is you can use this with any kind of chicken or pork.Click to expand...

Oh i have all of those ingredients yummy, well that's tomorrow nights dinner sorted x


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Try this...
> 
> 1lb of lentils
> 6 cups of veggie stock
> one chopped onion
> 4 minced garlic cloves
> 1 T thyme
> 1 butternut squash, cut into cubes
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Throw it all in your slow cooker for 6 hours on low...I serve it with shaved parmesan on top and bread.

This sounds good:thumbup: but I don't think I've ever had lentils before:nope: its one of those I see it in the store but have no idea what to do with it, might try it this weekend. I love my slow cooker :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Try this...
> 
> 1lb of lentils
> 6 cups of veggie stock
> one chopped onion
> 4 minced garlic cloves
> 1 T thyme
> 1 butternut squash, cut into cubes
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Throw it all in your slow cooker for 6 hours on low...I serve it with shaved parmesan on top and bread.
> 
> This sounds good:thumbup: but I don't think I've ever had lentils before:nope: its one of those I see it in the store but have no idea what to do with it, might try it this weekend. I love my slow cooker :happydance:Click to expand...

Um, yeah. . . . . I'm not even sure what a lentil is. :blush:
Is it a grain, legume, pasta? I have no idea.


----------



## crystal443

lol, I think its in the vegetable section its long and round and green or is that a leek??:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

Are you being serious? :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Unfortunately, yes. Dead serious.
I have never eaten or prepared a lentil.


----------



## crystal443

I am serious..I have no idea what a lentil is


----------



## crystal443

Maybe the recipes should come with pictures, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Lentil soup....

https://ieattrees.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/IMG_3694-500x333.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Lentils..

https://www.thefatlossauthority.com/fat_loss_tips/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/lentils-calories.jpg


----------



## crystal443

Well I was way off, but I remember lentils now, lol.. Thanks Indigo and I still might try this recipe on the weekend it sounds good :)


----------



## Indigo77

Lentils are in the legume family....They are a pulse...
Do you ever cook with kidney, navy or pinto beans?

They are high in protein and fiber....quite filling and satisfying....and yummy...


----------



## dachsundmom

If you guys make this recipe and want more of a soup and less of a stew...add more liquid to it; I also like to keep the squash fairly large, so it doesn't turn too mushy.

It's good with feta too; but, if you can find it, I like a French feta bc I prefer it cubed, not crumbled. :thumbup:

I find French feta a little firmer than the Greek feta I can get here.


----------



## crystal443

Yep, I do cook with navy, kidney and pinto and I'm sure I've used lentils in the past, DH and DD refuse to eat beans:wacko: So this sort of recipe will be for DS and myself and sounds great.


----------



## crystal443

I think I'll make it on the thick side, I might go out later to get the stuff and make this tomorrow. I'm the only one that eats very little meat so recipes like this sound very good. I don't mind chicken and fish but red meat I don't care for


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the only one in my family who will eat this stuff...I make it and take it to work with me for lunch.

DH will eat it if I make some chicken with it, but normally I don't...he can suck it, lol


----------



## crystal443

My DH can suck it too!! Fussy men:grr::finger::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> Yep, I do cook with navy, kidney and pinto and I'm sure I've used lentils in the past, DH and DD refuse to eat beans:wacko: So this sort of recipe will be for DS and myself and sounds great.

It's not a very bean-esque legume...They might go for it...


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> My DH can suck it too!! Fussy men:grr::finger::grr:

 :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh! You started your journal! :happydance:


----------



## googly

I need to join this non-SS 2ww thread too... although mine is more like a 1.5ww :D

I am happy to be called super hot, but not so much 'mature' :nope::growlmad:

:dust: for us all anyway...........


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah....vintage sounds cooler than mature...I pulled down my hubby's pants today.... :blush:....'mature' would not apply to most of us... :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Oh! You started your journal! :happydance:

I did...it'll be boring because I have the attention span of a fly but I will try to post everyday,lol


----------



## Conina

Hi all

Those recipes sound yummy. Except anything involving kidney beans, they are the devil's food :devil:

I've been doing loads of cooking since we started slimming world, there's a lot of recipes and most of them are fab so far (although most could be improved by a generous dollop of butter...)


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> I need to join this non-SS 2ww thread too... although mine is more like a 1.5ww :D
> 
> I am happy to be called super hot, but not so much 'mature' :nope::growlmad:
> 
> :dust: for us all anyway...........

Yeah I didn't like the mature bit but couldn't think of anything else - vintage would be better! Anyway, I suppose I thought 'more mature' than the 2WWers over---->there....*shudder*. 

I'm now 3DPO _today_ as FF updated my chart. And that's all I have to say on that subject.

Thought I'd share my sausages in caramelised onion gravy recipe with y'all. It was delicious, and you know sometimes sausage skins can be really tough? Doesn't happen with the wonder of the slow cooker. Awesome.

6 good quality sausages (I've used toulouse and beef and cracked black pepper but any flavour will do)
2 red onions
2 teaspoons light brown sugar
2 tbsp flour
2 tbsp tomato paste
3/4 pint of beef stock
salt and pepper

1. Brown sausages in frying pan and put in crock pot (on low)
2. Fry onions till soft, add sugar and fry for about 5 mins.
3. Add flour, stock, tom paste and salt and pepper. Bring to boil.
4. Pour over sausages and cook for 6-7 hours on low.

Nom nom. I'm gonna give these slow cooker recipes on here a go!
Also got one for ham in cola. I'll have to look that one up though.


----------



## GreenFingers

keekeesaurus said:


> 6 good quality sausages (I've used toulouse and beef and cracked black pepper but any flavour will do)
> 2 red onions
> 2 teaspoons light brown sugar
> 2 tbsp flour
> 2 tbsp tomato paste
> 3/4 pint of beef stock
> salt and pepper

:munch:


----------



## supernoodles

SuperAwesome said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Great idea. I avoid the 2ww thread like the plague. Those chicks are crazy!
> 
> That place is made of crazy, for sure.
> 
> _"My fingernail broke - am I pregnant?"
> "I farted - am I pregnant?"
> "OMG, I sat on an unprotected toilet seat and now my coochie itches - am I pregnant?"_Click to expand...

hahahaha that's hilarious and so true! Thanks for that


----------



## SuperAwesome

Anytime. :D

In other news, this thread is making me HUNGRY. I'm perusing tastespotting and various food blogs for dinner ideas.


----------



## GreenFingers

I caved in and bought a moussaka from M&S, will promise to dust my slow cooker off next week.....honest!!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

GreenFingers said:


> I caved in and bought a moussaka from M&S, will promise to dust my slow cooker off next week.....honest!!!

Yum! Now I want to make moussaka...


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.delish.com/recipefinder/cauliflower-curry-recipe-ghk0910

This one is very good and super close to the aloo gobi one would find in an Indian restaurant...well, as close as I can get to it at home.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I just found out I could change the thread title, so now we're 'vintage' rather than 'more mature' :thumbup:.

Went to my BFF's last night for tea, they're veggies so I was a bit worried about having a meat free meal (I'm a strict carnivore) but it was lovely! Courgette and dolce latte soup, pasta with tom and cheese and the best brownies EVER. Played havoc with my constitution though :blush:. I was trumping all night much to OH's disgust.


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> I just found out I could change the thread title, so now we're 'vintage' rather than 'more mature' :thumbup:.
> 
> Went to my BFF's last night for tea, they're veggies so I was a bit worried about having a meat free meal (I'm a strict carnivore) but it was lovely! Courgette and dolce latte soup, pasta with tom and cheese and the best brownies EVER. Played havoc with my constitution though :blush:. I was trumping all night much to OH's disgust.

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## googly

:thumbup: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So you had gas? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Is that what woke me up early?
https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/gas.gif
https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/rotfl.gif


----------



## googly

6dpo today... heading into the SS danger zone.... I will not, I will not, I will not symptom spot! :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> 6dpo today... heading into the SS danger zone.... I will not, I will not, I will not symptom spot! :thumbup:

:rofl: Don't do it googly!

I'm 5 DPO and just noticed on FF that it gives you a little early pg symptoms estimator thingy - WTF? That's whack. And I'm not going there. 
Yes, I had gas :haha: but that was the legumes, not for ANY OTHER REASON. And I'm ALWAYS bloated (bad diet/IBS.) 
I won't be scrolling down anymore :nope:.


----------



## googly

Hey keekee, yeah that thing is designed to pull you in! It teases you with points for every symptom you put in... bad baaaaaad....


----------



## Natsby

Hello hot ladies! I finally got to a computer on my whistle stop tour of friends and family in UK. Night two but it feels like we have been away weeks and walked miles. Trouble with changing places every night is we seem to spend all our time pulling these stupid bags behind us. Monday we pick up a hire car thank God.
It looks like everyone in the UK is obsessed with cake! OK it is an obsession I can identify with, but odd anyway. There are cake shops everywhere, and pictures of cakes and cream teas seem a la mode too. Ids this what happens in afinancial crisis everyone goes all Amrie Antoinette? Can't camplain but I may have to diet next week. How are you all doing?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Hello hot ladies! I finally got to a computer on my whistle stop tour of friends and family in UK. Night two but it feels like we have been away weeks and walked miles. Trouble with changing places every night is we seem to spend all our time pulling these stupid bags behind us. Monday we pick up a hire car thank God.
> It looks like everyone in the UK is obsessed with cake! OK it is an obsession I can identify with, but odd anyway. There are cake shops everywhere, and pictures of cakes and cream teas seem a la mode too. Ids this what happens in afinancial crisis everyone goes all Amrie Antoinette? Can't camplain but I may have to diet next week. How are you all doing?

Yes, we Brits are _obsessed_ with cake! Every other TV programme atm is about baking. Nom nom. Current obsessions seem to be cupcakes, whoopie pies and cake pops. I had a go at making cake pops for Easter, I'll see if I can rustle up a pic.

I'm feeling so tired today but I know why - my diet is _horrendous_. Every few weeks I have a spurt of eating healthily and feel better for it but then am lured back to naughty ways by pizza, cheese, white bread (it's the work of the devil) and oh, alcohol and cigarettes :blush:. I know what I should be doing, but it takes effort and I am basically genetically lazy. Where are you in the UK Nats? Hope wherever you are the weather is being kind to you. It's crappy here (North West.) Grim as. Enjoy your trip! :hugs:



Found it! Bunny cake pop. They looked (and tasted) great but they drove me mad making them. Too finicky.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee...I have been smoking during AF for the last few cycles.:blush:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keekee...I have been smoking during AF for the last few cycles.:blush:

Hell, whatever gets you through is what I say! :hugs:
I know, personally, I get judged on this (not here, this is the _best_ place for not being judged and that's why I love it) but with my medical history people can be _very_ judgemental, let alone with the whole TTC thing. But having said that, prior to being diagnosed with BC I had BMI of 23, 22% body fat, ran 10-15 miles per week and had the diet of Gwyneth Paltrow so WTF? It's my body and I'll do whatever I want to it. 
I'd give up no problem if I got a BFP though :angel::angelnot: but that would be my choice and I'd never judge anyone who did otherwise.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

keekeesaurus said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo today... heading into the SS danger zone.... I will not, I will not, I will not symptom spot! :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: Don't do it googly!
> 
> I'm 5 DPO and just noticed on FF that it gives you a little early pg symptoms estimator thingy - WTF? That's whack. And I'm not going there.
> Yes, I had gas :haha: but that was the legumes, not for ANY OTHER REASON. And I'm ALWAYS bloated (bad diet/IBS.)
> I won't be scrolling down anymore :nope:.Click to expand...


https://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/female/nun-tsk-tsk.gif


----------



## googly

No no no, it's fine, I'm not... :thumbup: Going to keep busy today doing domestic chores then have quite a full-on week at work, so that should help :thumbup:

I also start a new boot camp training course on Tuesday - possibly not good timing should things go well :haha: - 3 x a week with a personal trainer - I have eased off on the exercise since TTC so this is going to HURT! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> No no no, it's fine, I'm not... :thumbup: Going to keep busy today doing domestic chores then have quite a full-on week at work, so that should help :thumbup:
> 
> I also start a new boot camp training course on Tuesday - possibly not good timing should things go well :haha: - 3 x a week with a personal trainer - I have eased off on the exercise since TTC so this is going to HURT! :haha:

Woah, boot camp! That's hardcore so big respect to you googly :thumbup:. It's one way to keep your mind off TTC I guess. 
I'm back at work next week so will also have something to occupy my mind away from TTC. Except for the large amount of pg women that I see and women with fertility issues :nope:. Lol.

Indigo, that emoticon is just ace. You can't beat a finger waggling nun.


----------



## Conina

keekeesaurus said:


> Indigo, that emoticon is just ace. You can't beat a finger waggling nun.

After 7 years at a Catholic school, I beg to differ...


----------



## GreenFingers

Natsby said:


> Hello hot ladies! I finally got to a computer on my whistle stop tour of friends and family in UK. Night two but it feels like we have been away weeks and walked miles. Trouble with changing places every night is we seem to spend all our time pulling these stupid bags behind us. Monday we pick up a hire car thank God.
> It looks like everyone in the UK is obsessed with cake! OK it is an obsession I can identify with, but odd anyway. There are cake shops everywhere, and pictures of cakes and cream teas seem a la mode too. Ids this what happens in afinancial crisis everyone goes all Amrie Antoinette? Can't camplain but I may have to diet next week. How are you all doing?

I can vouch for that, sitting in a cake shop right now in the beautiful lake district and the sun is shining, not a bad place to wait out the tww


----------



## Indigo77

When is everyone testing? Is 7 dpo too early? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> When is everyone testing? Is 7 dpo too early? :rofl:

Not for me! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I said I would wait for Oct 1st. :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Where is that damn poll?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone testing? Is 7 dpo too early? :rofl:
> 
> Not for me! :haha:Click to expand...

7dpo was not even an option on the poll...:haha:

And 8-9 dpo had a low percentage....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's time we throw that stats out the window, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/duh/face-plant-1.gif


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/duh/anvil-drop.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

I already POAS today...it's someone else's turn!


----------



## Indigo77

I think we should do a new poll...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think we should do a new poll...

I agree! I think we need to add if it's AC or not and if the BFP date varied with each BFP, if there has been more than one. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't think that would work with this polling tool.
You can only have 1 variable set to choose, I think.

I would like to ask how long did it take to conceive by age....but I am unsure of how to break it down within the poll parameters...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I don't think that would work with this polling tool.
> You can only have 1 variable set to choose, I think.
> 
> I would like to ask how long did it take to conceive by age....but I am unsure of how to break it down within the poll parameters...

I've never looked at how a poll is set-up on BnB; I assume it is very basic.

Break it down by 20-24, 25-29, 30-34, 35-39, 40-44, and 45+

Maybe ask for the comments on your intro thread.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> When is everyone testing? Is 7 dpo too early? :rofl:

It's never too early ,I love poas :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I like POAS with OPKs, but not HPTs. 

Maybe if Jodie does it early then I will....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that would work with this polling tool.
> You can only have 1 variable set to choose, I think.
> 
> I would like to ask how long did it take to conceive by age....but I am unsure of how to break it down within the poll parameters...
> 
> I've never looked at how a poll is set-up on BnB; I assume it is very basic.
> 
> Break it down by 20-24, 25-29, 30-34, 35-39, 40-44, and 45+
> 
> Maybe ask for the comments on your intro thread.Click to expand...

Do we really care about the 20s? :haha:

Don't we want to focus on our peer group?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I like POAS with OPKs, but not HPTs.
> 
> Maybe if Jodie does it early then I will....:haha:

So let's see an OPK then! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You can only have 20 variables for the poll.


----------



## Indigo77

What? OPK now?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What? OPK now?

Why not? I'd be interested to see if I'm the only one who carries LH for most of the cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

Ok!


----------



## Indigo77

I've got nothing....I will have to wait until I have to tinkle again....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ok!

:hugs::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I've got nothing....I will have to wait until I have to tinkle again....

:coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

Good Lord! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> I've got nothing....I will have to wait until I have to tinkle again....

For crying out loud, woman. Run a faucet or go stand by a fountain or something. :D


----------



## Indigo77

I have a white noise thingy I never use because it is all water sounds and makes me want to pee. :haha:

I got nothing!

You try!


----------



## Desperado167

Put some frozen peas on your bladder woman :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Put some frozen peas on your bladder woman :haha:

Won't being near peas make her sterile? :haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Put some frozen peas on your bladder woman :haha:
> 
> Won't being near peas make her sterile? :haha:Click to expand...

She'll just eat some pineapple and it will all even out. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Put some frozen peas on your bladder woman :haha:
> 
> Won't being near peas make her sterile? :haha:Click to expand...

Ok sweetcorn then :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Put some frozen peas on your bladder woman :haha:
> 
> Won't being near peas make her sterile? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sweetcorn then :haha:Click to expand...

A frozen pumpkin! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

I will have some watermelon. OK? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I will have some watermelon. OK? :haha:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I will have some watermelon. OK? :haha:

U could just sit on a water melon for a while ,:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/dd3a99a9.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

It started pouring rain outside, so I didn't need any help...


----------



## dachsundmom

What's with the blank post? LOL


----------



## Indigo77

You don't see it? :haha:


----------



## googly

Meh, I don't think I'm even going to bother... I was going to today, but with the temps - it's not worth wasting a FRER :nope:

I'm FX for all of you - will live vicariously through your :bfp:s


----------



## dachsundmom

Are we calling that your blank test?


----------



## Indigo77

Seriously?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Seriously?

Yes


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/371af3d8.jpg

Can u see this one?


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/371af3d8.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Meh, I don't think I'm even going to bother... I was going to today, but with the temps - it's not worth wasting a FRER :nope:
> 
> I'm FX for all of you - will live vicariously through your :bfp:s

I still think you should POAS. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo,is that wot I think it Is ?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Do you see a line, T? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you guys phucking with me? Why can't I see a pic! :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Do you see a line, T? :haha:

Are u two messing with me :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/387420c7.jpg

Can you see it now?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Are you guys phucking with me? Why can't I see a pic! :cry:

Do you not see a pic or do you not see the line?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/387420c7.jpg
> 
> Can you see it now?

Yes I can see it ,please put me out of my misery ,or else .....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/387420c7.jpg
> 
> Can you see it now?
> 
> Yes I can see it ,please put me out of my misery ,or else .....:growlmad:Click to expand...

You will find your answer on post #116. :winkwink:

Brooke...I can't get a better pic...sorry...But the line is there...It's faint, but there...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/a5dac781.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/387420c7.jpg
> 
> Can you see it now?
> 
> Yes I can see it ,please put me out of my misery ,or else .....:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> You will find your answer on post #116. :winkwink:
> 
> Brooke...I can't get a better pic...sorry...But the line is there...It's faint, but there...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/a5dac781.jpg.Click to expand...

. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr,:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

It's an OPK, T....
:hugs:
Brooke wanted to see it.
:hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...I couldn't see the pic before. I totally see the line.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh! :dohh:

Oh well...:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:



> It's an OPK, T....
> :hugs:
> Brooke wanted to see it.
> :hug:

You had me all excited there ,I nearly peed my pants :haha:Is that not still a good sign!.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

That is not a faint line at all, BTW.


----------



## Indigo77

T...:hug:....No...I don't really think it confirms anything except we always have some LH in our systems...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...:hug:....No...I don't really think it confirms anything except we always have some LH in our systems...:hugs:

Well I don't ,I never get a line like that unless approaching o ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> That is not a faint line at all, BTW.

Well, I manipulated it....

This is what it looks like IRL...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/dd3a99a9.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, that's not much of anything, lol. 

But, it still looks wet.


----------



## Indigo77

This the 2nd pic I took, un-manipulated...


https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/371af3d8.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Can you see both lines on your screen?


----------



## Desperado167

Yes I can see them really clearly ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok, T....Your turn to POAS! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No problem seeing the lines at all.


----------



## googly

Ok I might go an POA wondfo OPK and HCG just for funs :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I have peed on maybe 100 sticks this cycle and I am not joking ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Ok I might go an POA wondfo OPK and HCG just for funs :haha:

:wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I have peed on maybe 100 sticks this cycle and I am not joking ,:hugs:

Now you sound like me! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I have peed on maybe 100 sticks this cycle and I am not joking ,:hugs:
> 
> Now you sound like me! :haha:Click to expand...

Just kept thinking if I peed every few hours I wouldn't miss my peak :cry:I didn't get a peak ,:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

You just bought 50 more, I thought? :haha:

That was my 7th stick this cycle...


----------



## cebethel

No peeing on sticks here, but I accidentaly peed on the hospital floor after my surgery...........does that count? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Nope.....unless you have a pic to show us....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I have peed on maybe 100 sticks this cycle and I am not joking ,:hugs:
> 
> Now you sound like me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Just kept thinking if I peed every few hours I wouldn't miss my peak :cry:I didn't get a peak ,:wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> No peeing on sticks here, but I accidentaly peed on the hospital floor after my surgery...........does that count? :haha:

Eva :hugs:U can pee wherever u want lovely as long as it's not over my rabbits :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Nope.....unless you have a pic to show us....:haha:

Bugger..........no pic :dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> No peeing on sticks here, but I accidentaly peed on the hospital floor after my surgery...........does that count? :haha:
> 
> Eva :hugs:U can pee wherever u want lovely as long as it's not over my rabbits :haha:Click to expand...

No more floor peeing for me, I got Tena samples on the mail :haha:


----------



## googly

I'm trying to find a computer where I can upload my pic (at work unfortunately, they restrict the computers we can put USBs into) - as the results are 'interesting'. BRB.


----------



## googly

Nah I can't do it, &#8364;*%#}ing stupid restrictions we have here. So it's not THAT exciting - a positive OPK and maybe just maybe a hint of something on the hcg.... But most likely the antibody strip I think. Will do another later and/or FRER tomorrow if still no AF :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You cannot leave me hanging like that!


----------



## Indigo77

What!?! Go home early and POAS, woman! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> What!?! Go home early and POAS, woman! :haha:

Does that mean I have to sit up all nite jeez :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Googly ,don't make me go over there and get you :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Get her, T, get her....:growlmad::haha:


----------



## googly

Nah I've done two more and most definitely :bfn: the first one had little crinkles on it making it look like a shadow or something but no! Sorry! :D

Honestly, the temps are always a giveaway with me, AF starts almost without fail at the exact same temp - way above the coverline still, but pretty much on the dot of 36.5. 

Indigo - it's down to you, girl!


----------



## googly

But hey, if no AF later I'll POAnother OPK and HCG for funs.

So do you think maybe a lot of people have another LH surge leading up to AF, and we just don't know it?


----------



## Desperado167

Am so disappointed,:cry: am going to bed ...............:sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> But hey, if no AF later I'll POAnother OPK and HCG for funs.
> 
> So do you think maybe a lot of people have another LH surge leading up to AF, and we just don't know it?

I do every cycle; it's quite common. This is why OPKs make bad HPTs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am so disappointed,:cry: am going to bed ...............:sleep:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Am so disappointed,:cry: am going to bed ...............:sleep:

Aww sorry Desp., it was a long shot.... :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hello everyone.
How are we surviving the tww? I was feeling really positive but just tested and so far BFN:cry: I am 8dpo so it is early but it has still made me feel desperate!! I am def going to a clinic next cycle. 
On the up side we have had great weather in the UK and seen lots of friends...all with babies. Some friends kids make me rethink parent hood, not seriously, but they are hard work. Others make me ache for a baby like my insides are being torn out. TTC SUCKS!!!!!
Hope you are all coping well and starting to see some BFPs from the Hot vintage chicks!


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am so disappointed,:cry: am going to bed ...............:sleep:
> 
> Aww sorry Desp., it was a long shot.... :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Hello everyone.
> How are we surviving the tww? I was feeling really positive but just tested and so far BFN:cry: I am 8dpo so it is early but it has still made me feel desperate!! I am def going to a clinic next cycle.
> On the up side we have had great weather in the UK and seen lots of friends...all with babies. Some friends kids make me rethink parent hood, not seriously, but they are hard work. Others make me ache for a baby like my insides are being torn out. TTC SUCKS!!!!!
> Hope you are all coping well and starting to see some BFPs from the Hot vintage chicks!

Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs:8 dpo is still really early ,fixed for you:hugs::hugs: ,we are supposed To get great weather the next few days ,get your bikini out :haha:Big hugs for you huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Hello everyone.
> How are we surviving the tww? I was feeling really positive but just tested and so far BFN:cry: I am 8dpo so it is early but it has still made me feel desperate!! I am def going to a clinic next cycle.
> On the up side we have had great weather in the UK and seen lots of friends...all with babies. Some friends kids make me rethink parent hood, not seriously, but they are hard work. Others make me ache for a baby like my insides are being torn out. TTC SUCKS!!!!!
> Hope you are all coping well and starting to see some BFPs from the Hot vintage chicks!

:wave: and :hug:, N. I am 8 dpo, too. Where have you been? 
I have episodes of 'Supernanny' recorded....It helps me not romanticize parenthood. :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Why do we romanticize it so much? It doesn't make any sense.

Wishing you all mental stability while in the 2ww, that's when I loose it.


----------



## Indigo77

Thank, R! :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nats!:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Indigo-Spending a couple of hours with my twins after school would help even more than super nanny! They are little I want machines. When my daughter realized we were sticking to the "no icecream today" as punishment for naughty behavior sunday she tried to push me over while i was loading dishes. Don't worry she got a spanking. Seriously i understand how bad a girl can want white chocoloate raspberry frozen yogurt with chocolate chunks (yum right?)Kids are so funny it cracks me up but I have to act mad or we will end with two wild animals on our hands!


----------



## alison29

We romanticize it because it is so special being able to create a life! Once the life is walking and talking and saying I want repeatedly well that is a whole other story.lol


----------



## Conina

alison29 said:


> Indigo-Spending a couple of hours with my twins after school would help even more than super nanny! They are little I want machines. When my daughter realized we were sticking to the "no icecream today" as punishment for naughty behavior sunday she tried to push me over while i was loading dishes. Don't worry she got a spanking. Seriously i understand how bad a girl can want white chocoloate raspberry frozen yogurt with chocolate chunks (yum right?)Kids are so funny it cracks me up but I have to act mad or we will end with two wild animals on our hands!

Yummmmm how good does that sound???

Slimming world weigh-in tonight and if I've (finally) hit the stone, I'm sooooo getting myself something nice afterwards. Maybe Haribo. But I'm open to other suggestions.

If I haven't hit my stone I may be buying chocolate anyway to drown my sorrows...


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> We romanticize it because it is so special being able to create a life! Once the life is walking and talking and saying I want repeatedly well that is a whole other story.lol

But when the I wants turn to "I love you mom",it's the best feeling in the world ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Conina ,I had a honey, cinnamon and flake latte today ,it was delicious ,:hugs:


----------



## Conina

That sounds fab!! Where do you get those??


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> That sounds fab!! Where do you get those??

It was just in a cafe on the antrim road ,it had honey at the bottom,then milky coffee on top then fresh cream mixed with cinnamon on top with a flake broke over the top !so nice ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hmm - bit of a trek at 8.30pm, but I'll definitely keep it in mind next time I'm over that direction!


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Hmm - bit of a trek at 8.30pm, but I'll definitely keep it in mind next time I'm over that direction!

U could always make it yourself ,seems pretty easy ,I am gonna make dh one tonight ,:thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Gah!! One and a half pounds off-half a pound off my stone. I'm never getting that bloody stone!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Gah!! One and a half pounds off-half a pound off my stone. I'm never getting that bloody stone!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How about just saying you lost a small pebble and being ok with it? :haha:


----------



## Conina

But I want a boulder!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> But I want a boulder!!

:hugs::hugs:

Ok, you lost a large pearl and you only have a small diamond to go....


----------



## Conina

Hmmm when you talk about losing diamonds suddenly I want to hold on to them...


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Hmmm when you talk about losing diamonds suddenly I want to hold on to them...

Maybe if you take a really big poo, you'll be at your goal weight? :haha:


----------



## Conina

DH was suggesting I shave my legs better etc to get the half a stone. I told him I'd get a boob reduction. That shut him up.


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> DH was suggesting I shave my legs better etc to get the half a stone. I told him I'd get a boob reduction. That shut him up.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi hot ladies!Can i join u?!......ive been waiting to join this since waiting to ovulate! I can now join at 5dpo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I joined while I was still bleeding! LOL


----------



## readyformore

Are you guys on topic?

I was hoping to talk about dinner again? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So take it OT, lol!


----------



## Indigo77

Ready! I made beef stew in the crock pot! It smells divine. That's the problem with crock pots. It smells so delicious for hours you, but you have to wait for hours to eat it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ready! I made beef stew in the crock pot! It smells divine. That's the problem with crock pots. It smells so delicious for hours you, but you have to wait for hours to eat it!

How did you make it?


----------



## readyformore

I'm making salmon for dinner tonight!
My 6y/o actually requested it. It is marinated and baked in a brown sugar/soy/lemon juice mix. Super yummy!!

Also, cauliflower and a mixed green salad.


----------



## dachsundmom

For me, salmon is about a bad a food gets, lol. My DH loves it....


----------



## readyformore

It's covered and cooked in brown sugar. That's rather difficult to screw up, lol.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ready! I made beef stew in the crock pot! It smells divine. That's the problem with crock pots. It smells so delicious for hours you, but you have to wait for hours to eat it!
> 
> How did you make it?Click to expand...

1-2 pounds stew meat, cut into 1.5 inch chunks.
2 carrots, cut into same size or slightly larger chunks. (If using baby carrots, I would put them in whole).
a couple of potatoes, cut into 2 inch chunks.
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 diced onion
1 can beef broth
2 tsp beef boullion, or to taste

Cover and cook on low for 6ish hours.

turn to high. mix 2T corn starch with 2T water and mix into stew to thicken. cook for 30 minutes. may need to add more boullion after cornstarch.


----------



## Indigo77

Ingredients

1 lb cubed beef stew meat

1 c frozen corn
1 c frozen peas
1 lb green beans
3 potatoes, diced
2 tomatoes, diced

1 (1.25 ounce) package onion soup mix
1 can beef broth
2 garlic cloves
2 bay leaves
2 t paprika
salt and pepper to taste

Place everything into the slow cooker; stir to combine. Cook on LOW for at least 8 hours.

I did a variation of this recipe. I like more seasoning and more kick than most. 

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/22855a0f.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

As I have just finished kids home works I am ordering pizza ,it's buy one get one free night :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> As I have just finished kids home works I am ordering pizza ,it's buy one get one free night :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

I love pizza night Despie.

I work tomorrow until 4, and it will be pizza night for us as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

I did pizza on Tuesday, Chinese last night, and tonight I see fried chicken in my future, lol.


----------



## readyformore

Actually, I prefer dmom's way of cooking!


----------



## Desperado167

Dh Insists he has a home cooked dinner at least four nights a week ,so I take two nights off during the week and Saturday ,it's not too bad ,I love ordering takeaway ,no mess to clean and no dinner to cook ,:happydance:


----------



## googly

You guys are making me so hungry! I had my second boot camp session last night - OMG I could hardly move anything when I got up this morning! I also spent most of the night awake starving hungry as I felt so sick when I got in from it I didn't eat anything.... beef stew sounds pretty good about now (even for breakfast!)


----------



## Indigo77

I actually don't eat any of the beef.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I actually don't eat any of the beef.....:haha:

I wouldn't either, lol. But, Porky likes beef, so I usually just give him my portion.


----------



## Conina

I had spag bol - SW friendly and yummy if I do say so myself. 

Then I had to race up to the airport to collect DH :happydance::happydance: who came home and went straight to bed :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> I had spag bol - SW friendly and yummy if I do say so myself.
> 
> Then I had to race up to the airport to collect DH :happydance::happydance: who came home and went straight to bed :dohh:

I know several of us have made tha recipe! Lol

It's very good, but I do add wine to mine! :haha:


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I had spag bol - SW friendly and yummy if I do say so myself.
> 
> Then I had to race up to the airport to collect DH :happydance::happydance: who came home and went straight to bed :dohh:
> 
> I know several of us have made tha recipe! Lol
> 
> It's very good, but I do add wine to mine! :haha:Click to expand...

If I opened the wine for the spag bol, the rest would have to go in a (large) glass (which wouldn't be too SW friendly :haha:)

Speaking of :wine: I'm heading on my holipops on Wednesday, when I'll be about 9 DPO. Do you think I just assume AF will be on her way and have a glass or two, or do I not risk it (even on holiday) just in case??


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm ok with it, but not everyone will agree with me.


----------



## readyformore

Conina said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I had spag bol - SW friendly and yummy if I do say so myself.
> 
> Then I had to race up to the airport to collect DH :happydance::happydance: who came home and went straight to bed :dohh:
> 
> I know several of us have made tha recipe! Lol
> 
> It's very good, but I do add wine to mine! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I opened the wine for the spag bol, the rest would have to go in a (large) glass (which wouldn't be too SW friendly :haha:)
> 
> Speaking of :wine: I'm heading on my holipops on Wednesday, when I'll be about 9 DPO. Do you think I just assume AF will be on her way and have a glass or two, or do I not risk it (even on holiday) just in case??Click to expand...

Live your life as normal until you get a bfp.

If you end up ttc for a long time, you'll really miss out on a lot of life's little pleasures if you give them up. Trust me.


----------



## Conina

Ready - you're preaching to the choir!! After 13 months of TTC, I don't think there was really any chance of me abstaining on holiday!! Thanks ladies


----------



## Natsby

Hello ladies, sorry super hot ladies. I´m back! 1 week in the UK with amazing weather and altogether too much food! Almost all of our friends have small children and amazingly we still want to keep trying even after spending loads of time with them! Nice kids really. 
I´m still bfn, again! Everyone else surviving the tww?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nats! I'm not even in the TWW yet...I just love the conversation, lol


----------



## Natsby

Hi Dmom, you know your always welcome in any thread.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nats, are you back in Spain now? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Natsby

I´m 11DPO, back in Spain exhausted after so many late nights and early mornings. It is good to be home. I´m still strangely hopeful for this cycle despite the bfn this morning. I have someone else´s bbs on me, (not that I´m symptom spotting,) so either AF is going to hit hard or I´m still in the game.


----------



## Natsby

Are you waiting to OV Dmom? I know you hate that bit of the cycle, how are you holding up?


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Are you waiting to OV Dmom? I know you hate that bit of the cycle, how are you holding up?

I am waiting very impatiently, lol.

My OPKs are positive, so it's just a matter of time.

Are you manifesting? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Looking at my chart ,am I in the tww yet?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Looking at my chart ,am I in the tww yet?:hugs:

Can I answer that tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Looking at my chart ,am I in the tww yet?:hugs:
> 
> Can I answer that tomorrow? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes please,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Are you waiting to OV Dmom? I know you hate that bit of the cycle, how are you holding up?
> 
> I am waiting very impatiently, lol.
> 
> My OPKs are positive, so it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Are you manifesting? :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes I am manifesting!! OMMMMM


----------



## Natsby

Well what´s the story? Who else is waiting for AF still? I´m due on in two days, nice, should coincide with a whole day of new students and primary school classes, yay for Aunt Flow she has all the finesse of a gorilla in a tea shop! My neck is already hurting so she must be on her way.:af::af::af: I think I´ll test in the morning so she can´t surprise me.
And you guys? coping? going nuts? BFPs anyone?


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Looking at my chart ,am I in the tww yet?:hugs:

I think so! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Well what´s the story? Who else is waiting for AF still? I´m due on in two days, nice, should coincide with a whole day of new students and primary school classes, yay for Aunt Flow she has all the finesse of a gorilla in a tea shop! My neck is already hurting so she must be on her way.:af::af::af: I think I´ll test in the morning so she can´t surprise me.
> And you guys? coping? going nuts? BFPs anyone?

Keep us posted,:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey super hot ladies!

I'm also waiting for AF Natsby :wacko:. My tum is the size of a small country and I have cramps galore. Bah. Waiting, waiting, waiting. Waiting for AF, waiting for temp dips and rises, waiting for highs and peaks, waiting for ov and cross hairs, then the 2WW, then the wait for the witch...it's enough to drive a girl mad. 
Come on womby, do you thing...then I can relax and gear up for the next cycle which is going to be my cycle and that mofo can get on her broom and ride off into the sunset.

It's raining here after a mini heatwave but we managed to have a BBQ last night. What is it with men and BBQing? My OH barely sets foot in the kitchen but if it's steaks and burgers al fresco I can't keep him away. Not complaining, he does a mean meat feast :thumbup:.


----------



## Desperado167

I agree keekee,all we do is bloody wait :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::thumbup:Great for the hot weather and the barbecue ,my dh loves it too ,hope af comes soon for u huni as long as it's def af :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

My husband never got the message that men like to BBQ. :growlmad:


----------



## GreenFingers

Its hot hot hot in England today and my dh is cooking a Bbq as i type


----------



## Jodes2011

GreenFingers said:


> Its hot hot hot in England today and my dh is cooking a Bbq as i type

its raining here now :cry: but its been lovely and sunny :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

It's on the cooler side today, but sunny. Definately jacket weather. 

We're going to my niece's birthday party today. No cooking dinner for me! Woohoo!


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
Can I join the thread? I am 37, DH is 41 and we are TTC #1. I am 9dpo today....no symptoms except started having some dull cramps today. Think I might test tomorrow!!

Hope we all get our BFP's this month!


----------



## bobbypin5

May I join? :)


----------



## Natsby

no permission needed. Just gotta be hot ladies which I´m sure you are! I´m no longer in the tww, but I´ll hang around anyway.


----------



## readyformore

Not too much action on here lately.

Let's talk about food!
I'm making tilapia/steak, potatoes, and salad for dinner.

What's everyone else cooking?


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> Not too much action on here lately.
> 
> Let's talk about food!
> I'm making tilapia/steak, potatoes, and salad for dinner.
> 
> What's everyone else cooking?

My DD wants shrimp, but let's face it...the frozen stuff we get here can be scary, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I have no idea. :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Baked potatoes with mushroom bacon and cheese and a Caesar salad yum


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, will your kids eat that? My DD wouldn't go near it, lol.

Come to think of it, I don't think she's ever tried salad, she just knows she doesn't like it.


----------



## Natsby

Dmom is that your dog in the picture? Are you torturing him with clothes? I hope you found it on the net, poor thing, how can that dog ever face his friends again, such a poor imitation of Johnny Dep! (not bad of Kiera knightly though!)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, will your kids eat that? My DD wouldn't go near it, lol.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think she's ever tried salad, she just knows she doesn't like it.

Yes they will plus I throw Some fries in for them ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...Despie found this pic for me on the web.

My dog will be making his Halloween debut, along with my other dog and cat. I am waiting for their costumes to be finished.


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so my youngest just spat it out and says she hates baked potatoes :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so my youngest just spat it out and says she hates baked potatoes :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I have to take DD's potato and mash it with butter to get her to eat it, and yes, she really is almost 15.:growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

None of my kids like baked potatoes.

I cut them into cubes, sprinkle some seasoning salt and oil on them and bake them. It's a hit this way.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so my youngest just spat it out and says she hates baked potatoes :growlmad:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I have to take DD's potato and mash it with butter to get her to eat it, and yes, she really is almost 15.:growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Nats...Despie found this pic for me on the web.
> 
> My dog will be making his Halloween debut, along with my other dog and cat. I am waiting for their costumes to be finished.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

We had lamb saag, chickpea daal, rice, naan breads, and yogurt mint sauce. Yummy!! I'm not in the TWW either but not to worry!


----------



## readyformore

polaris said:


> We had lamb saag, chickpea daal, rice, naan breads, and yogurt mint sauce. Yummy!! I'm not in the TWW either but not to worry!

I have no idea what most of that stuff is, but it still sounds yummy!


----------



## GreenFingers

I had salmon, mashed sweet potato, sugar snap peas and baby sweetcorn ...very healthy night!!


----------



## polaris

readyformore said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> We had lamb saag, chickpea daal, rice, naan breads, and yogurt mint sauce. Yummy!! I'm not in the TWW either but not to worry!
> 
> I have no idea what most of that stuff is, but it still sounds yummy!Click to expand...

They are all indian dishes, saag is a spinach based dish and daal is a lentil/pulse based dish. I really LOVE indian food. I did an indian cookery course a good few years ago and most of it is really simple to make too.


----------



## Indigo77

polaris said:


> We had lamb saag, chickpea daal, rice, naan breads, and yogurt mint sauce. Yummy!! I'm not in the TWW either but not to worry!


Mmmmmmmm.....

I am SO getting some Indian food on Saturday!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was thinking tomorrow!


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> We had lamb saag, chickpea daal, rice, naan breads, and yogurt mint sauce. Yummy!! I'm not in the TWW either but not to worry!
> 
> I have no idea what most of that stuff is, but it still sounds yummy!Click to expand...

You need to expand your horizons.

She did not know what lentils were, either.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe Ready doesn't eat food that can't be cooked over a campfire and on a stick, lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe Ready doesn't eat food that can't be cooked over a campfire and on a stick, lol. :haha:


:rofl:

My DH tried HARD to get me to like camping. No way!


----------



## readyformore

This might surprise you, but my favorite foods are middle eastern.

I have no idea how to cook it, but I love to eat it.


----------



## Indigo77

I would like to try smores (sp?) one day, though. I like campfires, too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Ready doesn't eat food that can't be cooked over a campfire and on a stick, lol. :haha:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> My DH tried HARD to get me to like camping. No way!Click to expand...

The closest I came to camping was last year. Some friends of ours got married at an old farm and everyone stayed over bc we were all drunk; we had to bring a tent.

I will not do it ever again.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> This might surprise you, but my favorite foods are middle eastern.
> 
> I have no idea how to cook it, but I love to eat it.

Yes, it shocks the hell out of me! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> This might surprise you, but my favorite foods are middle eastern.
> 
> I have no idea how to cook it, but I love to eat it.
> 
> Yes, it shocks the hell out of me! :haha:Click to expand...

I didn't know you could get ME fare at the food court! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> This might surprise you, but my favorite foods are middle eastern.
> 
> I have no idea how to cook it, but I love to eat it.
> 
> Yes, it shocks the hell out of me! :haha:Click to expand...

Does it really?

You would die if you heard my last name then. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> This might surprise you, but my favorite foods are middle eastern.
> 
> I have no idea how to cook it, but I love to eat it.
> 
> Yes, it shocks the hell out of me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know you could get ME fare at the food court! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:

They do! They do! :haha::haha::haha:

There's a place at the mall called Baba Ghannouj and it's actually pretty good!


----------



## Indigo77

Tell me!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you are kidding?:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Tell me!

I can tell you that it's not all American, lol :haha:

I look all American, but the name doesn't match the face, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

No! Not kidding. PMing you an article. It's owned by Lebanese dude and the food is quite good....very fresh...very tasty....


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Tell me!
> 
> I can tell you that it's not all American, lol :haha:
> 
> I look all American, but the name doesn't match the face, lol.Click to expand...

I got the same prob! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> No! Not kidding. PMing you an article. It's owned by Lebanese dude and the food is quite good....very fresh...very tasty....

So, it's not a chain?


----------



## Indigo77

I think it might be a VERY small mom & pop chain. I think he started a restaurant in Chapel Hill and expanded a bit from there. M goes and picks some up and we eat at home, though. Malls are scary. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The food sounds very good....I am surprised you can even buy tahini there, lol.

I have to go to Columbus for any ME or Greek food.


----------



## Indigo77

We can get almost everything here. I was pleasantly surprised. The only thing I miss is decent Laksa and world class museums. On the other hand, there are a shit load of art galleries and probably the best Thai restaurant I have ever been in the US. This place is difficult to explain. Everyone imagines something else. It's quite a town!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am picturing the typical Southern fare...grits and gravy.


----------



## Indigo77

Not at all....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am trying to convince N to make the drive over the weekend so I can have Greek food; I really want the potato and garlic dip...I think it's called skor something, lol.

Yes, I just butchered your language. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Skordalia! I love that stuff. My grandmother used bread instead of potato.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I got close, lol.


----------



## readyformore

I like Arabic food. But, it doesn't mean I can pronounce it or make it :blush:

Sometimes, I just say "You know, the one we had at Christmas.":haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not big on Korean food or Japanese.

Italian, I can take it or leave it.

Greek, I'll never turn it down, nor Indian...except for paneer...not my fav.


----------



## Indigo77

It's the easiest thing in the world to make, but I never make it because my DH's garlic breath is so incredibly offensive! :sick:


----------



## Indigo77

You don't like Korean food?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You don't like Korean food?

No...I like kimchee, but that's about it. 

Let me try again, I like Korean food, but N came home from Korea with some stories about the food, so now I get nervous around it.:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok....so you can't say you don't like it, yet....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can say, I'd never order the chicken, lol.

BC everything tastes like chicken.:wacko:


----------



## Natsby

So Porkchop should really be called drumstick? Oh cover his ears I didn´t just say that!


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> So Porkchop should really be called drumstick? Oh cover his ears I didn´t just say that!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

At least you caught one without me coming right out with it! :nope:

My poor DH came close to consuming one when he was stationed in Korea; the guys went out to eat and ordered the 'special.'

Luckily their interpreter told them, before anyone started eating, what the meat really was....:cry:


----------



## Natsby

Well I eat meat and cows are pretty and goats are adorable so I guess it is just another food if you can think about it like that....but I can´t imagine it, I am too Westernized I still cry in Bambi.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am by no means a vegetarian, but I could not eat anything that resembles my pets. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> So Porkchop should really be called drumstick? Oh cover his ears I didn´t just say that!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> At least you caught one without me coming right out with it! :nope:
> 
> My poor DH came close to consuming one when he was stationed in Korea; the guys went out to eat and ordered the 'special.'
> 
> Luckily their interpreter told them, before anyone started eating, what the meat really was....:cry:Click to expand...

:dohh:......:sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am hoping DH will agree to eat at a Turkish restaurant tonight; I've only been once and it seems pretty good....


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I am hoping DH will agree to eat at a Turkish restaurant tonight; I've only been once and it seems pretty good....

I'm drooling. That sounds delicious. 

In the old days, pre-writing, I was an ESL teacher. Students were primarily a mix of Bosnian refugees, Taiwanese, Iraqis, and Japanese. My favorite work days were always when we had some event where everyone bought food. I wish I could remember the names of some of those dishes.


----------



## Indigo77

I actually cooked today. Now I want to go out. He never wants to go out on a work day, though. 

I am sure N will be happy with a kebab. 

I like his name, btw. (N's)


----------



## dachsundmom

What did you cook? 

N liked the food, IDK if he will want to make the 45 minute drive...


----------



## dachsundmom

You like the name PP? :haha:


----------

